# Aristocraft bulk metal wheels?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys...over the years I've managed to collect a few of the Aristocraft 100ton hoppers with the modern roller bearing trucks. Some have steel wheels as shipped and some did not. I had been getting truck assemblies online as I could find them but that supply (at reasonable prices) has dried up and I'm left with a bunch of trucks that I've replaced that still have plastic wheels. Aristo has listed a set of wheels (in bulk) to rpelace these plastic ones but no one seems to have any in stock? 29111DB was the stock number....at one point in time. As I've noted elsewhere I was fortunate enough o be able to visit a large store in Malden Massachusetts this past weekendd and bought the last 2 sets of blackened steel wheels they had. When I've got over $300 in my pocket to spend specifically on steel wheels and they have none....it's saddens me.

Any ideas where I can get bulk steel wheels to fit these trucks? Aristocraft seems to be out of stock and USAT doesn't have any at all until the new year. 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good thing to do is ask on the Aristo forum, they tell you about a month or so ahead of time what is coming in. 

Historically, the bulk pack has been sporadic in supply. When you think about all the money made in replacement couplers and conversion to metal wheels (though people have asked repeatedly over the years to have metal wheels stock) you might go hmmm..... 

Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Already done Greg...will await an answer... 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's funny how they can be out of a "bread and butter" commodity item. That's lost sales for sure. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In the past I have ordered items like that to "stock up on" simply because I know I will be neededing them later. If I don't use them , I can always sale them. 
Have you checked around with dealers who support MLS? 
I have a case of 29111Bs but no Ds. also way back there was some in wrong packages.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with Gary Watkins at Sierra Valley. His wheelsets are truly first class.


http://www.sierravalleyenterprises.com/index.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Any ideas where I can get bulk steel wheels to fit these trucks 
I don't know if they'll fit your trucks, but I have lots of Accucraft metal wheels - 32 sets from hoppers. They are 1.25" diameter across the tread.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Check with Silver State Trains. He had the "D" wheels last week at the Pomona show. He said if you buy 6 or more there would be a further discount. Maybe you can work something out and he is a sponsor of this forum


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There's been a holdup in China involving Aristo wheels and track. Should be clearing now.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Gary Raymonds wheels.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Raymond wheels too,but I'm not sure he has one that will fit the Aristo rollerbearing truck without modification.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Aristo has never made the ART29111DB bulk pack. I don't know why. They have made them for the standard steel wheels. You can check our website for them.


----------

